# treated 2x4 all the way through?



## ron0805 (Oct 1, 2009)

is 2x4 pressure treaded wood actually treaded the whole way through?
I have to cut it down on the table saw and im putting it on the basement concrete.

thx


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Generally, yes. Most wood that is treated with a waterborne treatment is treated through its entire thickness to varying levels of retention. Ripping treated dimension lumber and putting it in contact with concrete is nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## stuart45 (Jun 20, 2009)

There was a long argument on here about this the other day.
http://www.diynot.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=1321239


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Read this: http://www.archchemicals.com/Fed/WOLW/Docs/Multi_product_brochure.pdf

And this: http://www.awpa.com/references/homeowner.asp

And finally this: http://www.archchemicals.com/Fed/WOLW/Products/ Under FAQ's



To come up with this: 

" *3. * *What maintenance is needed for the product?*
No maintenance is needed to renew resistance to fungi and termites. Wolmanized wood has a lifetime limited warranty against these organisms. However, protection is required to maintain the wood's appearance against weather. Sun and rain cycles cause stresses in lumber and result in swelling, shrinking, warping, and cracking.

• To help protect your project against moisture damage, apply an effective brand of
water repellent as soon as your outdoor wood project is finished or, for large projects,
as sections are completed. Water repellent should be applied every year or two.

• To revitalize a dingy appearance caused by dirt and mildew, use deck brightener to clean
the outdoor wood.

*To validate the warranty in some states and for some species, apply an end-cut solution." 
*

Be safe, Gary


----------

